# Derelict hotel in Corralejo, Fuerteventura



## Billy Buttons (Jan 9, 2013)

On holiday in Corralejo in early 2008, walking along the coast on the way to Flag Beach I came across this place. Totally abandoned, it made me think what it must have been like in it's heyday, full of happy families enjoying their hard earned holiday, the sights and sounds, not expecting the global recession that was just around the corner.

The site was totally fenced off so I had to poke my lens in, over, under any space I could find. I've since heard it's been reopened, I'm going again this year so I'll go and have a look at it to see what if anything has changed.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 9, 2013)

nive ive been there twice and cant say ive seen it


----------



## Billy Buttons (Jan 9, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> nive ive been there twice and cant say ive seen it



When did you go? Maybe it got a fast makeover, the site looked as though it was being managed judging by the state of the fences etc. If you walk from Corralejo centre along the coast toward Flag, it's just before the bend towards a little headland which opens out onto Flag. I think it's name was Las Aguajas 

** Just did some Google on it...






After or before?...hope it's after - can't seem to find any listings or reviews..


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd ask to see the rep mate, still, I've stayed in a lot worse! 
Cracking first report, lovely pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Billy Buttons (Jan 9, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I'd ask to see the rep mate, still, I've stayed in a lot worse!
> Cracking first report, lovely pics, thanks for sharing!



I think they must have been taken right after a Club 18-30 block booking


----------



## skankypants (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats different,great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Billy Buttons (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers for all the nice comments people - I intend getting out and about again once the weather bucks up, nothing like looking at things that once were, this board has reignited the spark.


----------

